# Verizon GS3 Stuck at "Activiating" with 2-3 bars of colored 4G on CM10?!



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been running beans rom since I got the S3 and decided to go to CM10 today, my IMEI is backed up just incase but when I boot CM10 (official and Jellybro so far) it reboots on that first setup menu press of "start" then hangs at "activating" after the reboot but I appear to have data, it even says "Verizon Wireless" in the pull down with 2-3 bars of 4G colored in like I am connected to google's servers.

Any one else know of a fix for this?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Audio problem right now(cm10, aokp has it fixed). Reboot again and you'll be Ok.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Audio problem right now(cm10, aokp has it fixed). Reboot again and you'll be Ok.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Did you even read what I typed?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

My phone did this when I flashed the latest AOKP brick. I just let it sit long enough and it eventually timed out and gave me an option to skip activation. Everything's been just fine despite that apparent misstep.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> My phone did this when I flashed the latest AOKP brick. I just let it sit long enough and it eventually timed out and gave me an option to skip activation. Everything's been just fine despite that apparent misstep.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


ok thanks that helps a little, i tried to wait a while both times, although i am impatient. How long do you think you waited before skipping?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Did you even read what I typed?


Yes I did and I had a typo. It's and aosp(not audio) problem right now. Reboot and you'll be fine. That has been happening on the last few cm10 nightlies. It's a bad init file and the newer aokp builds have removed it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine has done that every time I have flashed cm10. If you hit home everything is normal and working. I read that it might have something to do with flashing the ROM and gapps in the same session. It didn't do it when I flashed them in different sessions for paranoid.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh ok my fault. I tried to reboot though and it still hangs, maybe i should just wait a few days then?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Happened to me the bother night. Flashed back to stock and let it chill and eventually restored the nv. After about 15 minutes it randomly started working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Just be patient! Lol. I've sat at that screen for over 10 mins before.

You're fine. If you made it that far I'm not sure why you're so worried. Pretty normal...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya'll know you can skip activation right? That bug doesn't mean its activating (your radio is already active with Verizon, that's why its showing the 4G bars) its just an init bug as Wolfe said.

If you get the activation screen, just battery pull, turn it back on.

At the first welcome screen do NOT hit continue, just do four-corner trick (touch screen corners clockwise starting from top-left)

You'll go directly into the main screen. Then just go add your Google account manually.

I tend to do that anyways as its faster than going through the guided setup.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Ya'll know you can skip activation right? That bug doesn't mean its activating (your radio is already active with Verizon, that's why its showing the 4G bars) its just an init bug as Wolfe said.
> 
> If you get the activation screen, just battery pull, turn it back on.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about this 4 corners trick, is this a CM10 thing? I was unaware of it


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Thanks for this, I finally flashed again and just waited, it mustve taken atleast 10 minutes, but your right, I made it passed the potentially scary part lol
> 
> I had no idea about this 4 corners trick, is this a CM10 thing? I was unaware of it


It should be an Android thing, its AOSP that does it, its built into the code AFAIK. Motorola blur does the same thing to bypass activation. (I used to think it was just a Motorola thing until I started doing it on AOSP on Motorola devices as well) If your on a Touchwiz ROM its different, can't remember exactly but you can google it.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> It should be an Android thing, its AOSP that does it, its built into the code AFAIK. Motorola blur does the same thing to bypass activation. (I used to think it was just a Motorola thing until I started doing it on AOSP on Motorola devices as well) If your on a Touchwiz ROM its different, can't remember exactly but you can google it.


I think on TW it was the lower corners a couple of times


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> ok thanks that helps a little, i tried to wait a while both times, although i am impatient. How long do you think you waited before skipping?


It was quite a while. Likely on the order of 10 to 15 minutes.


----------

